# Ref; New Idea in the works..Curry Daft!



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 18, 2019)

Alright I am as the UK Says it, Curry Daft. Love the stuff..

Those simmer sauces are all over and I have them on hand at all times, I use them as a base line <saves me alot of hassle and all. I add in tons of other curry stuff to them to doctor them up>.

So it got me thinking...why not make a fatty with some curry?

So today I'm grinding up some chicken things <with a pound of chicken breast> and using Satay Seasoning to spice it from Penzys, and I plan to stuff it with rice and curry sauce mix, very thick, standard bacon weave.

I want to start experimenting with flat breads in my smoker, try to make a chaapti/roti esque wrapping for fatties for this. Make it basically a proper curry dinner..but as a fatty. I'll post pictures when I get a going on it. :)


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Aug 18, 2019)

I'm watching this!


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 18, 2019)

Great idea. I love curry flavors. Watching for the Q view


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 18, 2019)

Sounds great to me, I'm a huge fan of everything spicy and tasty, and that for damned sure means curries.
You have piqued my interest and I'll be watching.


----------



## drdon (Aug 18, 2019)

Why not? Lead on! This could get interesting.
Don


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 18, 2019)

Alright so I forgot some thing from the get go; ground chicken gets a paste like quality. Makes the sausage a bit trickier.

I used Tikka Masala simmer sauce from Aldi's as my base, and spiked it heavily with vindaloo from Penzys..woo nice kick but not just hot..heat, but complex flavour and still sweet! Very nice stuff!

I got another 1.5 pounds of the ground chicken meat, and I think if this is good, I'll use the other portion of rice with it, and instead of bacon, try to wrap one with giant flour tortillas as an experiment as well.

Then if that works..work my way up to garlic store naan.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Aug 18, 2019)

Looks pretty good to me.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 18, 2019)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> Looks pretty good to me.



Thanks.

I didn't add much to it. Running out of time with a friend coming over..figured simplicity for testing is best!


----------



## drdon (Aug 18, 2019)

Nice change up.
Don


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 18, 2019)

Finished product! Every one really liked it, and the heat from the vindaloo seemed to get a bit milder; which isn't bad!

So the next test is..the tortilla wrap!

Odd thing; the chicken seemed to break apart, might need to sneak a bit of beef in to help bind it!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 19, 2019)

Well I went ahead and tried it with tortillas; that is in the smoker right now..except apparently, we don't have 12 inch tortillas here <That was my idea..so it was big enough for the freezer bag of meat>.

So I might make my own, we'll see! Basically it looks like a giant burrito! Silly right? Might be bad, might be good! I added more seasoning too, want a good kick in the taste buds now that I don't need to please every one as it were..!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 19, 2019)

Alright here we go..

I think this idea of wrapping it in a flat bread will work.

I think an Indian style flat bread, like garlic onion naan bread will work well here. The Tortillas got a bit dried out <I added olive oil before I laid the chicken down to avoid the chicken drying out..which it didn't..but it was the tortillas that failed me!>

Now the bottoms got almost..I don't know, slimy? Ahh well!

The experiment worked! I think I am close to getting it down pat! Also addeding way more sate and vindaloo was the way to go! It's great! I bet with Naan being a bit thicker it'll be more defined!


----------



## pigbark (Aug 22, 2019)

I have tried to work with tortillas, just to thin.. they dry out and sometimes get super crunchy and even burnt... kinda sux because i like them.. I like seeing creative posts win or lose its how we all learn.. i think it makes us better .. great idea..


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 22, 2019)

pigbark said:


> I have tried to work with tortillas, just to thin.. they dry out and sometimes get super crunchy and even burnt... kinda sux because i like them.. I like seeing creative posts win or lose its how we all learn.. i think it makes us better .. great idea..



Mine didn't get burnt thankfully, which is what concerned me at first.

I plan to try and make a thicker naan style bread for this. I mean bacon works but..I don't think any Indian friend would approve of bacon in a curry dinner.. :)


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Aug 30, 2019)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Mine didn't get burnt thankfully, which is what concerned me at first.
> 
> I plan to try and make a thicker naan style bread for this. I mean bacon works but..I don't think any Indian friend would approve of bacon in a curry dinner.. :)



Maybe you can get some inspiration from a Lao dish, nam khao, which combines pork and red curry.
https://pupswithchopsticks.com/lao-crispy-rice-salad-nam-khao/


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 30, 2019)

KrisUpInSmoke said:


> Maybe you can get some inspiration from a Lao dish, nam khao, which combines pork and red curry.
> https://pupswithchopsticks.com/lao-crispy-rice-salad-nam-khao/



I think I saw this in an episode of Bizarre foods..or similiar!

I actually know there is some curries done with beef rib as well, so I was thinking I could go that route as well, though I'd like try to grind chuck or brisket, not beef rib meat. <Seems impractical to buy all that rib meat, to slice off the bone, to grind!>

So many possibilities with Curry...to many.. LOL

Thanks for the link Kris! You gonna give one a try? ;)


----------

